# The City of Requiem: Background and Story Discussion



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2003)

This thread is for the discussion of individual character background, up until the very point at which the game begins. I will provide the setting, the region, the towns, the attitudes, the religion, etc. The players will create their own stories, their own connection, their own homes, ambitions, goals, ties between each other, and finally why they are in the situation that sets the story.

*Calendar:* The years of the New Calendar are notes as "AV" or "After Victory." Year One of the New Calendar marsk the Remaking of the World by the gods. The New Calendar is the current calendar; the current year is 151 AV. It is divided into 16 months, each honoring two aspects of the eight divinities.

The four months of spring are as follows:
Corot - The month of strength, particularly that returning to the land after winter
Tanot - The month for hunting
Enkilot - The month of storms
Belot - The month of death, particularly those newborn that fail to endure

The four months of summer are as follows:
Chardot - The month of war
Madrot - The month of the radiant sun
Hedrot - The month of wealth
Vangalot - The month of disasters

The four months of autumn are as follows:
Charder - The month of servitude
Madrer - The month of harvest
Enker - The month of travel
Corer - The month of crafting

The four months of winter are as follow:
Taner - The month of good fortuen
Balsemer - The month of darkness
Hedrer - The month of protection
Vanger - The month of pestilence

There are 8 days to the normal week: Corday, Madraday, Taniday, Hedraday, Wildday, Charday, Belsaday, and Vanday. The last week of each month holds the extra day of Denev. Two weeks of eight days and one week of nine days compromise the 25 days of each month.

*The date on which the game begins is the second Corday of Enkilot, 151 AV.*

*The Moons*
Scarn has two moons, but only one is granted a name. The orb called Belsameth's moon passes through a full cycle every 25 days, and is said that Manawe, goddess of the seas, commands the ocean tides to rise and fall in honor of her half-sister.

The second moon is called the Nameless Orb or the Gray Moon when it is called anything. Corean decreed that the moon should not be named or mentioned, and across Ghelspad it is considered a symbol of death and ill omen. Its cycle is four months plus one day. Every six and one-quarter years the two moons are full on the same night, widely considered to be a time of catastrophic events, horror and disaster. On such nights, the commoners of Ghelspad pray behind locked doors, and even the brave and wise feel a deep sense of unease and fear.

*The Gods*
Here I have printed some useful information about the gods, especially the information that will be useful to the Druid of Denev.

Corean, the Avenger (Lawful Good) - God of Paladins, smiths, dwarves, and Monks
Madriel, the Redeemer (Neutral Good) - God of Healers, the sick, farmers, and couples being wed
Tanil, the Huntress (Chaotic Good) - God of Rangers, hunters, vigils, and elves
Hedrada, the Lawgiver (Lawful Neutral) -God of Merchants, judges and lawyers, monks, and scholars
Enkili, the Trickster (Chaotic Neutral) - God of Gamblers, rogues, sailors, criminals, anarchists
Chardun, the Slaver (Lawful Evil) - God of Soldiers, mercenaries, generals, tyrants, and monks
Belsameth, the Slayer (Neutral Evil) - God of Evil arcane spellcasters, assassins, lycanthropes
Vangal, the Reaver (Chaotic Evil) - God of Half-orcs, brigands, madmen, and warlords

The most significant diety on this island, the chief diety of it's people, is the Divinity Tanil.

The Titan Denev, the Earth Mother, is the only Titan that is supported by the gods. Denev fought against the other Titans when the Gods fought for power. It is important to understand that Titans are extremely powerful 'forces of nature' in the Scarred Lands, not the Titans of Mythology. There are a number of lesser dieties in the Scarred Lands; the two that need mention on this island are Manawe, Mother of the Oceans (Fishermen, dock workers, and sailors), and Syhana the Cloudmaiden (Farmers, rural people, desert tribes, fey).

The gods are very much present in the Scarred Lands. A god's worshippers can call upon the power of their deity when in need by taking one or more full rounds to chant, meditate, pray, or otherwise contact teh god's spiritual essence. In order to invoke a god, the character must do nothing else during the entire round. Each roudn spent so invoking the deity grants the character a benefit, typically a +1 bonus to a specific die roll. Multiple bonuses may be created by invocation for several rounds, but in most cases the benefit is limited to a maximum of +3.

Common Invocations
Corean - Craft or Profession (blacksmithing, forgin, or the creation of weapons); Wilderness Lore rolls used to start campfires or light torches; Knowledge or Profession rolls related to smithing, war, or fire; and attacks.
Madriel - Bonus to saves against negative energy attacks, as well as the ability to heal one extra point of damage per healing spell and a bonus to all Heal skill checks.
Tanil - Ranged weapons, rolls involving music, Wilderness Lore.
Hedrada - Determining the truth (Sense Motive), resist outside emotional manipulation (most Will saves).

Denev - As a titan, Denev does not hear or answer invocations directed to her. She has, though ordained various minor rites that her worshippers may use to draw her favor. Using these rituals requires that those performing them be a genuine (if not exclusive) worshipper of Denev. They also require a skill check applicable to the rite (DC 15). The rituals include: The Green Prayer, Woodsman's Supplication, and Midwife's Blessing.
Green Prayer - A prayer used by farmers, orchards growers, and gardeners to ensure success and bounty in their endeavors. Uttered before the beginning of work, it involves coating the hands in the soil before work and grants a +1 bonus to all Profession rolls applicable to farming and other agricultural pursuits for the rest of the day.
Woodsman's Supplication - This ritual which involves leaving a small bit of bread for woodland animals in exchange for their help, assists those who work or travel through the forest. Those who use the woodsman's supplication find that as they venture through the forest, small animals make noise, aiding them in noticing things they might otherwise ordinarily miss. The supplicant gains a +2 bonus to Wilderness Lore or Listen/Spot checks while in the forest.
Midwife’s Blessing – By consecrating the space in which she works with the spring water and the sigils marked in the juices of berries or tree sap, a midwife draws upon the All-Mother’s blessings to aid the healing process. The successful supplicant receives a +1 bonus to all Profession (midwife) or Heal skill checks. The successful supplicant’s patients also gain an additional hit point per day of rest while under the supplicant’s care.

*Denev’s Holy Symbol is a Stone sickle with a flowering wooden hilt. Her favored weapon is the Sickle.*

Enkili – Balance, Bluff, Disguise, Jump, Tumble, Reflex saves, but always subject to Enkili’s chaotic nature…
Chardun – Concentration, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Sense Motive, checks involving tactics or strategy, any attack roll, any roll to inflict damage using a spell.
Balsameth – Saves and attacks vs. followers of the good-aligned gods.
Vangal – Strike normally invulnerable targets (damage reduction and other), especially with axes.

*The History of the Island*
The Calastian Hegemony is one of the most powerful nations in Ghelspad. It is ruled by a Tyranical King, known as King Virduk. The Heteronomy of Virduk is a Halfling ruled country not too far from Calastia. Ever since the Queen of Virduk began making concessions to King Virduk of Calastia, it upset a section of the Halfling population. With a few members of other races, a noble funded a fleet of ships that would travel to an island not more than 400 miles off the coast, where they felt they would be ignored by the Tyranical King Virduk.

The Island they found was nearly devoid of Titanspawn (servants of the titans, hated by all the divine races), and covered with a lush tropical jungle. Many of the ships that were part of this fleet were scrapped for lumber and construction. Others were burned in order to prevent some of the less prepared pilgrims from stealing away to return home. The few surviving ships were turned into fishing craft that provided most of the harvest for the first few years in the island that would be named Tanil’s Salvation.

The island had successfully maintained its isolation for 24 years before, in 126 AV, the Blood Monsoon struck. This event, simply to be described as catastrophic, unleashed waves of horror upon the mainland. A ship, in the early days of this event, washed up on the shore of the island. The only survivor, a humble Dwarf with an incredible history, told stories that frightened many of the islanders. His tales of the horrible things he had seen on the mainland put the fear into the younger generation of islanders. He would survive and have children with one of the few Dwarven settlers, and raise a family on the island. His stories however would re-affirm that many of the next generation would be afraid of ever returning the mainland. These stories have turned themselves into folk tales and campfire stories told to the children of the islanders.

Twelve years after that, a pilgrim by the name of Jonathan Starcraft came onto the island by way of magic. This sorcerer came by the summons of one of the islands elders, who had been suffering from awful visions of an Elven woman being chained and tortured by an inconceivable abomination. She sent her friend into the jungle to search out her own fears, but Jonathan did not return for two years. In 150 AV, Jonathan Starcraft returned to the isolated fishing town of Manawe’s Promise with a message of danger. His story was told to many of the more passive people in the town that night, and the next, and the next, until finally he happened upon an attentive group of brave young souls who felt some inkling that this would be their right to become something great.

Jonathan explained to these local adventurers that somewhere, deep inside the jungles of the island, through a cavern on the northern cliffs, there is a passageway into a deeper forest, concealed by the foliage of the island. Inside the inner forest, he came upon the ruins of what appears to be a civilization that predates many of the relics from before the Great War. In the center of these ruins, a gigantic monument of a tree, thriving and providing shade and protection for the land below, waits. He studied the ruins for weeks before he realized that his research was not unnoticed, and while he slept one night, warded only by a few minor spells and a campfire, something attacked him. He never made out what the fiend was, as it faded from the ethereal and material, but it took his right leg and right eye, leaving him crippled. He was not prepared to evoke his magic with his broken arm, and was only able to bring himself back to this town through a great deal of strife. 

Jonathan believes that somewhere inside of the ruins on this island, there is library vault, possibly one that could hold a candle to that of the Phylactric Vault of the Mainland. He believes that at one time, this island was inhabited by a race not too distant from the elves, but with far greater longevity, and incredible savagery. These elves kept secrets from Titans and Gods in their time, but have long since vanished. There were many ghosts in this dungeon, and the spirits of the land make manifest, but many of these were friendly, even if incomprehensibly different from what he had seen in his life prior to seeing this location.

Starcraft is of the belief that perhaps, this is where one of the un-named Titans was destroyed. Signs of a Titanic battle between an entire ancient and mystic race and some form of chaotic force most definitely took place on that site. The weapons, the wounds on the oldest of trees, the shattered stone and marble, and the incredible scar inflicted upon the great tree show this. Starcraft explains that perhaps the visions of the Elder (who has now passed away due to illness) were echoes from the past. The Elders Druidic touch must have tapped into the memories of the land, and recalled some of the most horrible things that happened here… but now most of this is long forgotten.

He fears, however, that something is lurking within these ruins. There were many signs of death, but until he had truly lost himself in the dungeon below the great tree, he doubted that he would ever encounter danger. The catacombs had been abandoned for many centuries, but there was something embedded in the walls. The ghosts and spirits made themselves visible in the form of sprites and figments, warning Jonathan that something was coming. He ignored this until it was too late, and one night while researching a tome written between elven and infernal, some form of Plant-like Devil attacked him. This was the creature that removed his eye and shattered his leg. He was able to find his way through a slender doorway to the surface, escaping the creature and preventing it from following him, but even as he limped his way to the ground, he heard the moaning of the forest around him. The trees had been disturbed, and a sprite confronted him. He passed out there, only to awaken on the other side of the cavern, but a dream struck him during his unconsciousness. He scribed the message onto a scroll immediately, remembering the entirety of the wording of his dream, presented as a Riddle: 

“As our children are to the humans, we were to the children;
We were never to die, to age, to be ill,
Less than gods, but more than mortals;
Making judgment of the Universe, believing we had the right,
Executing on a whim, living as if we controlled the law;
Our reign was eternal, in an era that never existed,
When the Epochs came, they brought about our doom,
We had lived here, alone, desolate, and impotent;
Destroyed by our own will to be Supreme,
Our incarcerators would return again;
If ever our home was disturbed,
Waiting for two reflections,
They would destroy our memoirs.”

Starcraft believes that the answer to this riddle is the Race that had lived on the island at least a few centuries ago. He has dubbed them the ancestors of the elves, and believes fully that the islanders are threatened by something within the ruins. His stories brought fear into some of the more gullible townspeople, but everyone on the island seems even more afraid to return to the conceived horrors of the Mainland of Ghelspad.

For listening to his story, Starcraft parted with a few of his finds, including a pair of Magic Longbows that he had found, and an Enchanted Ring.

(If a Character can Identify these items, they are two +2 Longbows, and a Minor Ring of Fire Resistance. Subtract 300 gp for the material components needed to identify these items. If no character has the ability to identify magic items, then the cost is 375 gp to have all three items identified.)



*The Townships on the Island*
Manawe’s Promise (Largest fishing village on the island, home to the only three ships used by the island)
Tanil's Fields (Small farming community with the only Church on the Island, dedicated to Tanil)
Syhana's Blanket and Syhana's Point (Small Farming/Fishing community along the coastline, on both sides of a river, two stone bridges connecting)
Jordan's Burrow (Small burrow community of Halflings, seat of the Elder's council)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2003)

*History*
The blind elf was born in the month of Belot, on a Taniday, though the exact date is unknown - none felt that it was important to scribe the date.  However, the year was the only thing accurately recorded: 42 AV.  After all, the child would not live... and tombstones needed a year of birth and of death.

Forsaken elves have had many problems with children since the fall of their deity.  Most are often stillborn... Samahtar, however, was merely crippled.  His frame was very weak, and he was without eyes or even any trace of such organs.  But he survived.

A name?  Of course not.  He was refered to directly, or simply as "the blind one".  Few thought it appropriate to name him, as he would surely die within the week... within the month... within the year...

Within the century...

But he did not.  Samahtar did not die... physically.  However, his social life was non-existent.  Family?  His parents rejected his existence, and only acknowledged him long enough to ensure that he was eating what little he could.  Friends?  Who would befriend such a strange elf.  Few young elves were around to accompany Samahtar as it was, and those few did not have the patience to deal with a blind child.

But he needed a name, something to call himself as he talked quietly to himself.  He knew that, one day, he would need something to differentiate himself from others.  He chose the name _Samahtar_, which meant "Mind Warrior" in the elven tongue.

But the real reason they didn't go near him, was because they... feared him.  The strange capabilities that Samahtar had locked away in his mind sometimes manifested themselves physically, and strange things happened.  The young elf learned how to speak without moving his mouth, and that was the final straw.

The elves of his hometown decided that the young elf with the abnormal abilities must be removed.  They kicked him out, simple as that: he didn't have the physical ability to fight back.  They left him for dead in a forest.

However, his mental prowess proved more powerful than they believed... he lived through the forest.  Through the sheer might of his mind, he lived through the dangers of the outside world.

Leaving such feral settings, he decided that he could no longer be counted as one of the forsaken elves.  he recalled an ancient tale of his kind, telling of a race that posessed abilities that seemed similar to his own: Slarecians.  He began a hunt for information concerning these creatures, learning of their ways and the lore of their power.

For many years, Samahtar wandered the world, always on the move, searching for information on the creatures called Slarecians.  For a time, he searched only for lore and relics related to them; failure to find much, however, has made him generalize his search to anything dealing with his unusual powers.

Rumors in older texts spoke of Slarecians having come from an island some several hundred miles off the mainland.  Whether or not this is true does not concern Samahtar - that something _could_ be there is reason enough to go.  He would not go there until there was a reasonable colony established, however; his weak frame was not built for a frontier.

Once the island had become inhabited, and Samahtar could find word of a town found there, he used his skills to book himself passage on a ship headed there.  If there was anything related to the Slarecians to be found there, then he would find it.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 10, 2003)

*Nog the half-orc monk*

Nog was born in the second Hedraday of Corot, 131 AV (20 years old when the adventure begins). He's the only son of a fisherman living in Syhana's Point, the small fishing community. His mother died when he was 8. They were poor and the father knew he was getting old, he couldn't raise a son all by himself and make a living at the same time. So when the strange half-elf, who lived in the outskirts of the village offered to take Nog as an apprentice - whatever that meant - the father had no choice. There wasn't many takers for a half-orc child. 

The half-elf told, that he needed to test the boy first to see if he could be trained. Apparently the sensei saw some potential in the boy, because after a rigorous initial training, he accepted Nog as an apprentice. The magical ring Nog has was a gift from the sensei for completing the hard training with exellent results and dedication.

Nog would at first spend time training with his master when his father was out fishing. But as he grew older and learned more, he would spend more and more time with the monk. Nog was fascinated by the skills and wisdom of his master and more than anything he wanted to some day become as wise and powerful as his teacher. Then he would gain respect which he could never achieve being a simple son of a fisherman, a loathed half-breed.

When Nog decided to leave Syhana's Point with a group of adventurers, the sensei gave him the bag of holding as a parting gift and some final advice: "Travel light like the wind, my apprentice. Always remember what you have learned, a pure  honorable soul in a strong healthy body."

Father - Bogg, 45, half-orc fisherman in Syhana's Point. Hard-working, kind man, who genuinely loved his wife. He was a 'product' of a orc raid and has no relatives left alive - except his son - from his bloodline.

Mother - Tasha, got sick and died 139 AV, daughter of a local human famer. Her family shunned her half-orc mate and never accepted the union between a human and half-orc. After her death they broke all ties with the father and the son and want absolutely no dealings with them. They hold Bogg responsible for her death.

Friends - Nog had no real friends as a child. The other villagers didn't want their children to associate with a half-orc, even if they didn't directly show any hostility. They mainly ignored Nog's family, but that was maybe even harder to swallow. His father and sensei are the most important persons left in his life after his mother passed away. The group he is travelling with is also important to him, because being mainly rejected in his life, he feels a strong desire to belong in something. Nog is gruff and reserved, but is willing to cooperate and prove himself as a worthy companion. 

Heram - Half-elf druid/monk, Nog's master. He's quite old and came with the first settlers to the island. Nobody knows much about him and he is tight-lipped about his past. He has some knowledge about healing and herbs and provides services to the villagers who are not afraid to ask for his help. 

Unknown to everyone, even Nog, Heram once was a evil druid, servant of a powerful titan overlord. He turned away from that path long ago and found a new life in a monastery. But something about his past came back to haunt him and forced him to flee mainland with settlers, who sailed to a remote island hoping for a new beginning. Being a hunted down half-breed himself he took pity on the miserable, but honorable half-orc fisherman and his son and decided to help them.


----------



## Breezly (Jul 10, 2003)

*Finneas background*

Finneas was born on Wildday on the 22nd day of Tanot in the year 124.  Born on the island named Tanil's Salvation on Wildday in the month of hunting seemed to predestine Finneas.  The community of Tanil's Fields was a small farming community on the island, but Finneas showed little interest in farming.  He showed little interest in fishing either.  What captivated Finneas, seemingly from his first steps, were the jungles.  His parents Ryltis and Jacura tried as best they could to bring him up as a proper halfling on the community.  Each halfing served the community in some capacity as farmer or tradesman.  But Finneas could not be swayed.  Many times he wandered off from an apprenticeship to meander through the fields and jungles far from home.  His brother Jared, his only sibling, would constantly tease him about his wander lust.  Many of his childhood friends simply ceased to understand him and could not grasp why the jungles held so much of his attention.  

Finneas spent almost all of his childhood wandering through the forests and jungles observing the natural surrounds.  He found that he had quite an affinity for noting the slight changes in smell, the feel of the breeze, the track of an animal.  Hunting came easy to him, but he did not hunt for sport.  Occasionally he would serve his family by bringing home a game animal.  But, most of the time, he would climb trees and run along the branches chasing after whatever caught his eye.  As he grew older he found that he would wander much deeper into the jungles, many times staying out all night, listening to the sounds and looking at the canopy of leaves that seemed to surround him.  He was truly at peace.

It was on one of these longer journeys that he discovered that the jungles hold far many more secrets than he knew.  There were dangerous creatures and strange ruins almost lost for all eternity.  Finneas found that through careful approach he could sneak about these creatures, listen to their speech, and observe their movements.  He found that he was exhilarated by the danger.  Emboldened, he tried to learn more from them but he was discovered.  It was only his quickness that saved him on his first encounter.  Preparing himself with sword and bow, the next encounters he used his hunting skills to his advantage, felling many of the dark creatures.  He told his parents about the things he found and they scoffed at him and thought he was playing out one of his adventures in his mind.  Discouraged, but not dissuaded, Finneas continued to make journeys deep into the forest.  His only remaining childhood friend, Dolbi Greentree would accompany him.  Dolbi too had an affinity for the forest and he would often tell Finneas that he could hear the trees and plants speaking to him.  

Most of the journeys Finneas made were on his own.  A recent trip into the forest brought him to an old ruin.  Within the ruin he found remains of a small humanoid wearing a beautiful amulet and a pretty bright metal shirt of armor.  The metal was unlike any he had ever seen.  Feeling as if Tanil himself directed him to this spot, he removed the coat and amulet and fastened it about himself.  He found the metal to be extremely strong, yet lighter than his leather jerkin.  Placing the amulet about him, he thought he could sense a stronger sense of protection in his skin and bones.  Finally, Finneas picked up the small backpack and upon starting to search through its contents, he realized that it was no ordinary backpack.  He had heard of magic before, some of the elders wield strange powers, buthe had never seen a sack such as this.  Finneas realized he could put more than he though possible within the sack and when reaching for something, simply thinking about what he wanted brought it immediately to reach.  "Thank Tanil", he whispered believing this to be a gift of the God himself.

With his new equipment Finneas became more active in what he calls, the defense of Tanil's Fields.  Finneas actively wanders the jungle and surrounding areas, knowing every tree and blade of grass.  When danger approaches, he silently goes about removing it.  The villagers think him foolish and his mind is full of fairy tales.  But Finneas has seen things and he knows the truth.  Strong of purpose and devotion to Tanil, Finneas answers the duty that was set forth before him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2003)

GW, background seems fine, but I'm curious as to how your character made it to the island, afterall, he's probably older than the settlement... and I could use some info on Forsaken elves (I don't have CC1).

Zerth, how did your mother die in 119 AV if you were born in 131 AV? Your reasoning behind the half elf is fantastic, it's very fitting and I like it. Original too.

Breezly, I'm pretty certain that Tanil the Huntress is female. You said "Tanil Himself" at some point, and I guess it could be a typo. Good idea to explain how you acquired your magic items.

Also, as far as languages go, the community speaks Veshian, and most of those who can speak a second language speak Calastian.

Veshian replaces common for those who are from the island.

Theres a list of humanoid languages I need to provide at some point as well.

Everyone's work so far looks great.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Torryn Boonsharn*

Torryn was born on the 10th of Charder, a Madraday in 123 AV.  The constellation Charys burned bright in the sky that night and many spoke of the lucky children born then.  The siren's sign portents very gregarious and charming individuals.  Nothing is truer about Torryn.  He was born to a merchant family in Manawe's Promise, his parents Kendrick and Manna, owned a store that sold minor potions and scrolls.  When he was born he was touted as the cutest little baby.  For the early part of his life he found that he led a charmed existence, pampered by his parents.  

Torryn quickly found that he could sweet talk many of the townsfolk, especially the women.  He found his singing voice around that time and began to try and sneak into places to play for coin.  One relatively innocuous performance he had given in private for a mysterious elven woman had led to a rather interesting encounter.  Insisting that she pay, but professed that nothing she could give in coin would be worth the sound of his voice (and what adolecent boy wouldnt fall for something like that).  She offered instead to tattoo him.  A little taken a back by the offer, Torryn decided what harm could come from such a lovely lady.  Well decked out in his new tattoo his luck took a turn for the worse for a time.  

Fairly soon he fell in with a bunch of roguish characters who took advantage of him.  After a few close calls and run ins with the local guard, Torryn found that his life was taking a turn for the worse.  Deciding that it wasnt really in his heart to follow such paths he searched for a way out of his predicament that wouldnt hurt anyone, particularly his parents. 

As it would happen a group of stalwart adventurers had recently come to town to resupply.  The town's folk did not take kindly to the adventurers as the included many strange characters including a half-orc, a half-ogre, and a blind elf.  Seeing an opportunity to throw his lot in with a more successful (and probably more dangerous) bunch he charmed his way into the group, offering them a public face that would win the crowds and make them very popular with the town.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 11, 2003)

*Alias*

Kerrick staggered home drunk from the local tavern in Tanil's Fields. He had spent hours there, drinking and raising hell at his going away party. Kerrick and his family had been packing for the past few days and were moving to Manawe’s Promise that evening. 

His current home was on the outskirts of the village and was only a stones throw away from the edge of the jungle. 
Kerrick was a skilled hunter and made his living off of what he killed. However, he was a drunk and a very cruel man. He had three boys, and a wife. Thermion, his youngest, was not quite a 1 year old, Borol was 4, and Aragil was 8. His wife Sylvia was a beautiful woman at one time, but years of hard work and fear had run her down. She feared her husband Kerrick, for he made a habit of coming home drunk and taking any problems he had out on her. 

This night would have been no different except as Kerrick neared his home, he noticed a large animal running from the side of his house. It was a huge black cat, and it carried something in its mouth. From the cries he quickly determined that what the animal carried was a baby. Fearing it was his son Thermion, he quickly ran into his home and grabbed his bow. Seeing his wife frantically cooking dinner he ran into the kitchen and after a few foul words, struck her and cursed her for not watching there youngest boy. 
As he ran out the back door after the cat, Sylvia ran into the boy’s room to see what was going on. Lying on the furs where she had left him, Thermion was sound asleep. What was her husband talking about she wondered with tears in her eyes as she rubbed the new bruise on her cheek. Picking up her baby, she walked outside to see where her husband was going. By the time she got outside, he had already entered the woods. Rocking Thermion, she ran around the front of the house to find out where the other boys were. They had been hooking up the team of horses and were playing inside the packed wagon, and they were still there. Walking back to the rear of the house she waited outside for Kerrick to return.

With great skill Kerrick tracked the cat into the jungle. It was easy to follow due to the cries of the baby. Sneaking through the trees, he could see a small clearing up ahead and the sound of the cries were getting closer. Once close enough, he could see the large cat standing over the baby. The baby was still wrapped in a blanket but its face was uncovered. After a few licks from the cat, the baby stopped crying. Kerrick paid little attention to this and drew back his bow and with great aim, let an arrow fly. The arrow struck true and the cat stumbled only a few feet and fell to the ground. In a rage, Kerrick ran into the clearing and snatched up the baby which had started crying once again. He then walked over to the cat and after a few more foul words, kicked the dying beast as hard as he could.
Not caring that the cat was suffering and slowly dieing, he turned and walked back to his house. In his haste he did not see the hawk fly in behind them and land on the cat. 

Leaving the jungle, he looked toward his house and saw his wife standing there holding what appeared to be a baby. Confused, for the first time he looked down at the face of the child he was carrying. This was not his child. Seeing that it was not his child, with no care, he dropped the baby on the ground. Immediately Sylvia ran forward to help the poor baby. As she came closer to Kerrick, he grabbed his son out of her arms and walked inside the house, locking the door. 

Sylvia quickly picked up the baby and unwrapped it to make sure it was alright. As she did so, feathers, bits of wild flowers, and bark fell from the leathers the baby was bundled in. Comforting the baby, she began to sing a song, and soon discovered that this was not even a boy. Kerrick had “rescued” a little girl.

Sylvia was confused. No one from this village had a daughter this young. Whose child could she be? There were no visitors in town that she knew of. As she sat there singing to the baby and trying to think where she could have come from, her husband kicked open the front door of the house, jumped onto the wagon and snapped the horses with a whip to get them going. 

Not knowing what to do, Sylvia quickly wrapped up the baby girl and ran to catch up to the wagon. After running down the road for almost a mile with the baby in her arms, Kerrick finally stopped the wagon for Sylvia to catch up. As soon as she jumped into the back of the wagon, it lurched forward again at the snap of Kerricks whip. 
Wiping the tears from the little girls checks, Sylvias mouth, for the first time in years, turned into a smile. “I do not know who you are, but I will name you Alias,” she said as her oldest boy grabbed his mothers hair and yanked it. As Sylvia let out a scream, the two oldest boys and Kerrick began to laugh. 

A few days later, the family arrived at their new home in Manawe’s Promise. Kerrick had bought a small shop in the village and began making a living by taking wealthy merchants and such, on guided hunting trips. 

Over the years, Kerrick made a very good living, but the way he treated his wife remained the same. In fact it got worse and he also started treating Alias the same way. Kerrick hated Alias but because she helped out around the shop when she got older, he let his wife keep her. In fact, Alias brought in a different income. As she grew she found that she had the knack for helping and calming distressed animals. Many of the villagers often brought their pets to Alias, to help with illnesses, births, and injuries.

However, Alias hated living in the village. She hated Kerrick, and she hated her three brothers that were growing up to be just like their father. The only thing that kept her there was the love that she had for her mother. 
Many times, when the men were away on a long hunting trip, Alias and Sylvia would close up the shop and leave the city to visit the jungle. Alias felt at home here and would teach Sylvia things about the jungle. Things that she for some reason knew, but had never been taught. 

When Alias turned 16, her father and brothers were planning a week long trip at the end of fall. When they left, the two women, once again closed up shop and snuck off to the jungle. They had to pack a few supplies, for they planned on staying in the jungle  for a few nights. Although many feared staying in this jungle after dark, Alias was not afraid at all. Her mother too felt safe as long as Alias was nearby.
This trip would be different though, for Sylvia was going to tell Alias that she was not her real daughter. On the last night of their stay in the jungle, Sylvia explained how they had found Alias. Of course this sparked an interest and Alias wanted to find out who her real parents were, but she did not want to leave Sylvia to the hands of her nasty father. Alias convinced Sylvia to return home, pack some necessities and run away. As they left the jungle, a small hawk screeched as it flew within reach of Alias and then went back into the woods.


Once back home, they began to pack what they needed to run away.  They almost had everything ready when the door burst open. Kerrick stumbled in drunk and angry demanding to know where they had been. Someone from Kerrick’s hunting party had fallen from his horse on the first day of the hunt and they were forced to come home two days ago. Before Sylvia could say a word, Kerrick lunged forward and punched Sylvia in the jaw. As she fell her head hit a table and she slumped to the floor. Alias knelt over her mother, and with tears in her eyes.  Kerrick had killed her mer mother. Screaming she jumped up, pushed Kerrick to the floor and ran outside. There she found Kerricks horse. Mounting it, she galloped out of town, towards the jungle that she loved so much.

Once Kerrick picked himself up off the floor, he ran outside and grabbed the first horse he could find and gave chase to the fleeing girl. He would not let her get away. Alias had a head start, but Kerrick was a better rider. He caught up to her just inside the jungle. Misjudging a low branch, she was knocked off of her mount and fell unconscious. 
Kerrick jumped off of his horse and pinned her to the ground. He raised his hand to strike her, and at the last second heard a large branch snap in front of him. He looked up to see the largest bear he had ever seen in his life, staring straight into his eyes.
No further than two inches from his face, the bear roared. Kerrick’s face turned ghost white as he let out a whimper. With a flick of its massive paw, the bear sent Kerrick flying. As he lay on his back, something pounced on his chest and pinned him down. Opening his eyes, he saw what was on top of him, a very familiar black cat. The cat growled as Kerrick reached out to grab a stick that was lying nearby. As his fingers wrapped around the tree branch, a human foot stepped on his wrist. Looking up he let out another whimper as he looked into the eyes of a tall gangly man dressed in furs. His hair was matted and vines grew out of his long messy beard. As the man smirked, a bwhite mouse poked its head out of the mans beard and a small hawk landed on his shoulder. 

As the strange man kicked the stick away he uttered “What kind of man are you?” As the man shook his head in shame and walked away, Kerrick lay motionless, not wanting to anger the beast atop of him anymore. 
Walking over to Alias, with great care, the stranger picked her up and walked away into the woods. As the distance between them and Kerrick greatened, only a muffled scream could be heard as the bear and cat finished Kerrick off.

Alias woke a short time later in a bed of flowers and vines. She sat up to look around to find a black cat curled up at her feet. To her right was a large brown bear. Alias felt as she had seen these animals before and was not afraid of them at all. As she started to get up, a man appeared from behind the bear. “Greetings my child,” it is so good to see you again. “I am Aramil, and these two are named Aredrimar and Bireric,” he said pointing at the panther and bear respectively.

“I am sure you do not remember me,” he started but was instantly interrupted as Alias jumped up and threw her arms around him. “Father,” she whispered as tears rolled down her checks. “My mother…Sylvia, she is dead.”

“Do not fear my child, Sylvia is still alive and well. Although her injury was severe, she did not die, and she is being well taken care of. She will never be hurt again. Your brothers have been warned and they swear to never treat their mother badly again. But do not concern yourself with those matters, for it is time for you to learn the ways of the Druids of Denev.” He stated as he pushed her back to look into her eyes.

With a smile, she wiped the tears from her eyes. “Thank you for what you have done. I will gladly accept your teachings. I am honored and will do my very best to learn all that you know. 

Alias and her father remained in these woods for a very long time. He told her the story of how her real mother became ill and died. He told her how Aredrimar, the panther,  was bringing Alias to her father when he was attacked by Kerrick.   He told her that she was born in the month of Corot in 130 AV. Aramil taught her all there was to know about the wild. He taught her about the ways of the Druids of Denev.  He also allowed her to visit Sylvia in the city. Sylvia soon remarried, to the man that had been injured on Kerrick’s hunting trip. Her new husband D’nick was a kind and wealthy merchant and Sylvia grew happier ever day as her sons grew to be good men.  Not long after being remarried, she had given birth to a daughter of her own.  Alias even grew to be good friends with her half brothers and newborn half sister.

Watching her mother grow happier every day, Alias visited her less and less as she spent more and more time in the wilderness. For a few years, Alias and Aramil traveled throughout the lands, meeting other druids. Aramils companion, Aredrimar, fathered a litter during their journeys. From this litter, Alias gained an animal friend of her own.  She named him Sevawyn, and watched him grow into a large beautiful panther over the years. They became great friends and to this day they still travel together. 

When Aramil felt sAlias was ready, he took her to meet the high Druids of Denev where she was gladly accepted into their society. Shortly after this meeting, Aramil and Alias bid their farewells and went their separate ways. Alias traveled back to the grove where she often went camping with her mother, and made her home there. She still checks in on her mother from time to time but spends most of the time nurturing her grove with Sevawyn and various other animal friends.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2003)

Thrarn, interesting story. I think that it's perfect for a Druid, though I was quite a bit uncomfortable with the wife-abuse lead in. It makes more sense now, after reading the whole thing.

Erikose, your background is also useful enough. I'd like to know more about your attitude though, so I can better gauge what NPCs would associate strongly or weakly with your character.

I guess I should compile some of the important Druids living on the island for you, since it very much makes sense that you would know most if not all of them (unless of course there was a Druid of an evil titan)...

Also, as a group, I'd like to know your in character reactions to the speach from the traveling wizard. It would help me see your characters angle on the adventure.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 13, 2003)

Sorry if the story was a little disturbing.  Just thought it would give a little insight on why she will have the personality she will have.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 13, 2003)

If no one has claimed them, I will take the magic items and identify all of them. Will cost me the 375gp though since I dont have the identify spell available.  I have the gold to burn though.

Depending on what we are allowed to do with these items and what the group wants to do with  them....
since no one in the party can use the bows, we could sell them and divide the $ up.  I would like to keep the ring though if that is okay with everybody else.  We could sell that too though if we are allowed...creamsteak???


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, the Manawe's Promise is the largest town, and it can only support 15,380 gold pieces worth of exchanges (GP Limit is 200 for purchases). So, if you sell the bows for 1/2, you can either sell both longbows (and put together 8700 gp), or the ring (8000), or both (Limited to 15,380).

That is, of course, after paying 1% to have everything appraised by an expert (334 gp). Appraising it yourself is possible with the usual room for error, and appraising each bow (if you don't want to appraise the ring) is 87gp each.

But the real limiting factor is in what you can purchase after that point. It is pretty difficult to find any magic items to purchase on this island.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 13, 2003)

Well in that case, I would like to keep the ring if nobody cares.  If someone else can use the bows then great.  Otherwise I think we should sell them and use the additional money to pay for better normal items or more supplies that we will need on our long journey. 

Guess this should wait until we start the game....


----------



## Zerth (Jul 13, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Zerth, how did your mother die in 119 AV if you were born in 131 AV?*




Oops, it should be 139 AV. I've edited the initial post. I'll add more background later this week.


----------



## Breezly (Jul 13, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *Well in that case, I would like to keep the ring if nobody cares.  *




Well, let's not be too hasty.  I cannot use lonbows so selling them is not a problem, but the ring should go to the one that would make the most use out of it.  I am not sure the druid is the one that will be in harms way the most.  However, I do not have a strong calling for it so if you want it, I have no objections, I would just expect the same courtesy when I feel strongly about an item.

Breezly


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 13, 2003)

Thats fine with me also.  Whoever can use it the most effecitively.  I do have the extra gold to use to identify everything though and have already included it in my  calculations for buying equipment unless everybody wants to pitch in for it.

Breezly...being the Rogue in the party, you may want the ring since you may be out in front at times checking for traps and such.


----------



## Breezly (Jul 14, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *Breezly...being the Rogue in the party, you may want the ring since you may be out in front at times checking for traps and such. *



l

True enough.  Let's wait to see what the others respond with first.

Breezly


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Creamsteak,  personality wise Torryn is an easy going guy who trusts his luck and charm to get him through.  His is a trusting person, though recent experiences have jaded him a little.  He has a kind heart and likes to put his gifts to use in their favor.  He is really outgoing, talking up a storm and really putting himself out there.  Hope that helps.  Let me know if you need me to elaborate on anything.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 14, 2003)

Do we know what the items do?  We should probably figure that out before we decide where they are going.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Thrarn mentioned he would have them identified in an earlier post.  He said that he had the 375gp to have that done.  Though I am certainly willing to contribute.  I always feel that the iding should be a party cost.  I only have about 60 or 70gp left.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll summarize again the fees so-far:

Identifying three magic items one time: 375 gp
Appraising Two Magic Longbows to sell: 174 gp
Knowing that the adventure starts soon enough: Priceless

I'll get things going in the next couple days. I think I'm still waiting on the player of the half-ogre to post. What I'm going to do before we start is split this thread off into an OOC thread and the actual backgrounds. I will then merge the backgrounds with the Rogues Gallery. After that's tidied up, I'll create the first In character thread, which will be the prelude for the adventure.

Now, here's the tricky thing that I've recently decided that I want to do:

I want to have each player keep a log in the Rogues Gallery. I'll check these logs every once in a while before rewarding experience to the party. The overall quality of the logs might get factored into the parties experience total. I'm against awarding any one player better than others though, so as I just stated I will reward everyone equally for the logs. This will be specifically for the fun of it, if you don't enjoy writing, then you don't need to keep up with the adventure as such.

This is also how I plan to award auxillary experience so that progression picks up through the game, since play by post is so slow. Anyone have any opinions against that?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 14, 2003)

> Do we know what the items do? We should probably figure that out before we decide where they are going.




The items are two +2 Longbows, and a Minor Ring of Fire Resistance.  
I will pitch in the 375 for identifying them, and the rest of you can come up with the 174gp to appraisel.

Creamsteak, I dont mind keeping a log in the Rogues Gallery.  Will at least try and see how things go.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 14, 2003)

> I'll get things going in the next couple days. I think I'm still waiting on the player of the half-ogre to post. What I'm going to do before we start is split this thread off into an OOC thread and the actual backgrounds. I will then merge the backgrounds with the Rogues Gallery. After that's tidied up, I'll create the first In character thread, which will be the prelude for the adventure.




I'll (the half-ogre) will be up & going tonight  sorry for the delay.
BTW, how much more for the gear that must be 'large size' cost?


----------



## Breezly (Jul 14, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *This is also how I plan to award auxillary experience so that progression picks up through the game, since play by post is so slow. Anyone have any opinions against that? *




Sounds like a plan.  I am up for it.  It really makes the game if a good journal exists.  I have been playing in a PbEM game for over 4 years and the journal is up to almost 600 pages by my estimate.  It reads like a book so it is fun to go back and say, 'Cool, remember when this happened!'

I will do my best to keep up with it.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jul 14, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> * The items are two +2 Longbows, and a Minor Ring of Fire Resistance.
> I will pitch in the 375 for identifying them, and the rest of you can come up with the 174gp to appraisel.*




I have only around 19gp to my name at the moment, so I will pitch in what I can, though we may want to try and get the appraisal done against the value of the sale.  Or, appraise one, sell it then use that to offset the other costs.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jul 14, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Also, as a group, I'd like to know your in character reactions to the speach from the traveling wizard. It would help me see your characters angle on the adventure. *




Finneas listened to the stranger's tale with wide eyes and knowing nods.  Enraptured with the tale of secrets in the jungles, HIS jungles captivated him. 

'I have seen some ruins in the jungles!', Finneas throws in at what he feels is a proper time.  There is a hint of vindication in his voice as if the doubts of his parents and friends is somehow washed away with this stranger's tales.

To himself Finneas thinks as the stranger continues, _'Ghosts?  Elves?  Devil-plants?  Surely I did not see such things.  But, perhaps I did not know what I was seeing.  Truly such things exist in my jungle?  The wonders of it!'_

Finneas' wide eyes do not waver from the stranger as he tells his tale.  He looks at the others captivated by the man's talk.  

_'Did he say Titans?  On Tanil's Salvation?  In my jungle?  What is a Phylactric Vault?  Should I ask...no'_, Finneas thinks in his mind.  Not wanting to look the fool, he simply nods as if he understands all of this.

'Truly an amazing tale', Finneas adds at the end of the telling.  'I have seen strange things in the jungle so what you say rings with some truth.  Though what it means is beyond me.  I have spent my life wandering the jungles.  My friends thought me foolish in my retelling of what I had seen.  That you go so much further then I could have dreamed gives me some satisfaction.  What of this riddle?  What does it mean?  Are we in danger?  What can we do?'  

It is at this point that Finneas stops talking as he realizes that in his excitement his questions came rapid-fire and spoke of little experience and adventurer-polish.  Sitting straight in his chair and sipping his ale, he looks to the others for their reaction.  Though the ring captures his attnetion once it is laid before the group.

Breezly


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 14, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Also, as a group, I'd like to know your in character reactions to the speach from the traveling wizard. It would help me see your characters angle on the adventure. *




Samahtar, though appearing inattentive, listens carefully to the one speaking.  He remains seperate from the others listening, hiding in a corner where few would notice.

_The place he describes... could it be a remnant of the Slarecian civilization?  This place is far enough away from the mainland... this could have been an outpost, or base of operations, of some kind._

_Signs of a titanic struggle?  Much devastation and destruction?  If there were a battle between a titan and an 'ancient race', I would guess that it was the Slarecians taking down one of the titans in their conquest.  If that is the case, then this is a great find, indeed!_

_But a plant-like demon?  Could that have any relation to the Slarecians?  I rather doubt it... unless he mistook a ghoul for such a creature, but that, too, is unlikely.  No, the creature must have moved in since the Slarecians left this place.  That would make sense._

_And that riddle... that sounds like the Slarecians.  But it sounds like they believed they were wrong... that doesn't sound like their attitude.  Perhaps this was a group of Slarecians that had gone rogue?  Coming out here, to avoid the wrath of their kind?  Trying to do the 'right thing'?  That is a possibility... but not likely._

_I must look into these ruins.  I will find the truth of these writings spoken of, and whether or not this place has felt the touch of the Slarecians in the past.  However, I cannot go alone... I am blind, and I will certainly perish shortly.  I must have others, to guide me, protect me... those others who are listening will do nicely, regardless of whether they want to or not... they will... and then, finally, after years of searching, I shall find the answers to my questions - if they are to be found here..._

_Fools, all around... I have ventured with them before... now, it seems, fate has given them to me to assist me in the finding of the Slarecians.  I know their skills... this task will be that much easier with their assistance..._

Samahtar rises, and joins the other listeners, contacting their minds as he goes.

<<If you seek the place that this man has spoken of, I will accompany you.>> He projects into their minds.

He then slowly returns to where he had been sitting, and seats himself carefully, his expression indifferent.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll (the half-ogre) will be up & going tonight  sorry for the delay.
> BTW, how much more for the gear that must be 'large size' cost? *




Armor: I consider Monstrous-Humanoids non-humanoids for armor purposes. That means that if your size is large, you pay x4 cost for armor. The weight is doubled.

That means a suit of Banded Mail would cost 1000 gold pieces, and weigh 70 pounds. I prefer that the masterwork cost be factored in before the x4 cost as well. That means Masterwork costs an additional 600 gold pieces.

Magical enhancements, however, only cost thier usual costs. As far as weapons are concerned, I'm still following 3.0 on that. That means that a greatsword costs 50 gold, and a Fullblade costs 200 gold. A Fullblade deals 2d8/19-20. A fullblade is a 'huge greatsword.'

Metal Weapons > Large to Huge > x4 (Double Weight)
Wooden Weapons > Large to Huge > x2 (Double Weight)

Beyond weapons and armor, I'm not concerned with the cost. It already seems like your getting a bit ripped off having to pay a ton for good armor...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 15, 2003)

Torryn listens raptly to the stranger, always interested in a great tale.  He sees great potential for fame and fortune, especially being the one who will get to spread the tale to all his friends and family across the island.  He knows many of the tales that the local people tell about the jungles, though he has never really ventured there prefering to stay around others.  Tales of dark and twisted things sure, but nothing like the wonderous creatures and ruins that this stranger is talking about.  Ah what a great epic tale this will make.  

When the stranger gets to the part of the Riddle, Torryn commits it to memory.  Such word games intrigue him immensly.  He follows through the explanations the stranger puzzles out, repeating the riddle over and over.  It certainly does sound like the riddle is talking about a precursor to the titans and even the elves.  They even sound like they were quite large creatures.  The part that he is particularly interested in is the last part, the one that speaks of destruction and memory.  It sounds almost like by trying to find out about this ancient race that we will doom them to be lost forever, re-awakening their 'incarcerators' as the riddle puts it.  Such knowledge would be worth the risk if we can overcome these dangerous creatures.

At the end of the tale Torryn looks eagerly to his companions hoping almost too earnestly that they will all agree to help out.  By the questions that Finneas asks that he too would love to find the answer to such an engaging riddle.  Then the mental projections from his friend, the enigmatic blind elf Samahtar, for Torryn it is all but decided.  He blurts out,  "Well I for one will definitely be joining you.  Your quest sounds noble and indeed the safety of my friends and family on this isle are in danger.  I am intrigued by the riddle and will help you figure out what it means and what the implications to those around us is."  Knowing him from past experiences, Torryn would not take offence if his party choose to overide his overeager enthusiasm which has got the better of them once before.

((edit: colour change only))


----------



## Breezly (Jul 15, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Samahtar rises, and joins the other listeners, contacting their minds as he goes.
> 
> <<If you seek the place that this man has spoken of, I will accompany you.>> He projects into their minds.
> 
> He then slowly returns to where he had been sitting, and seats himself carefully, his expression indifferent. *




Finneas spits out is ale when the voice is projected into his mind.  Gasping for breath, he kicks out his legs and falls backward over the chair.  In a move of some skill, Finneas recovers from the surprise to go into a sideways roll, all the while keeping the ale from spilling.  In an attempt to save face, he follows through with the roll into a standing position against the wall, as if that is what he meant to do all the time.  Of course, the ale spilling down his face from the initial reaction belies his confident demeanor.

'It is my jungle afterall, I shall not leave it to others to wander through unawares.  I have knowledge of the jungle and its unknown paths.  I am sure I could be of service to all that wish to go.'

Thinking _ 'Surely this will be an amazing adventure.  I would go alone, but if the tales prove true, having companions will certainly aid my chances.  And what in Tanil was that voice in my head_.

Finneas looks quizically at the Samahtar.

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jul 15, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Also, as a group, I'd like to know your in character reactions to the speach from the traveling wizard. It would help me see your characters angle on the adventure. *




Nog listened quietly, sitting and thinking as the man spoke. He looked calm and disciplined outside, only the keenest observer could notice, that his mind was everything but calm. _Unbelievable. Master Heram has told me tales about the mainland, but this tops them all. Ghosts, plant-monsters, ancient battles... A great evil, that threatens this island, my home. Could it be true? Yes, yes, I have no reason to doubt this sorcerer. He is a powerful and smart human, yet barely escaped, crippled. There's great danger hidden in the jungle, a major challenge awaits... And isn't that what I've been waiting for all the time? A chance to prove my worth, test my mastery of ki. Master Heram tells me I have learned everything necessary from him, now it's time for me to find my own paths, to test the strength of my body and soul..._ 

Nog's thinking is interrupted by a voice inside his head, the mental projection of Samahtar, which breaks his concentration. _Ah, the elf messing my thoughts again, I see. Master Heram was right, I need to learn more concentration._ Then he turns to observe Torryn's exited reaction. _Foolish little one. As usual, he probably thinks this will be a great adventure. Adventure, bah! There are no adventures, only tests, like Master Heram tells me. We shall see if I was ready for this one..._ The half-orc smiles mysteriously and remains quiet.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Finneas_
> *"It is my jungle afterall, I shall not leave it to others to wander through unawares.  I have knowledge of the jungle and its unknown paths.  I am sure I could be of service to all that wish to go."*




_This one will be most useful... but if that was him making that racket... if only I could steal his memory!  Then I would have no need of him..._

_And it is 'his jungle'?  By the lying gods, who does this foolish one think he is?  ... no matter.  He is a tool, nothing more, and he will be used as such.  But he must not learn of my true intentions.  None of them must, or I will be forced to destroy them before they all turn upon me..._

<<Very well.>> Samahtar projects into the mind of Finneas. <<I will take you on that offer.>>



> _Torryn_
> *"Well I for one will definitely be joining you. Your quest sounds noble and indeed the safety of my friends and family on this isle are in danger. I am intrigued by the riddle and will help you figure out what it means and what the implications to those around us is."*




_But that one... that spoke of noble deeds... and talking as though the riddle were the only challenge before him and those who would accompany him.  His attitude will require correcting, or he will have us all killed._

_And the safety of others...?  Hmph.  What have others ever done for me?  What do I care?  But he seems to believe in what he says.  That is a hindrance that I do not bear..._

<<Trust in the nobility of an idea will not save you in the face of true danger.>> Samahtar projects quietly into the mind of Torryn. <<A keen mind will be what seperates you from death... do not let enthusiasm and curiosity be what dulls your thoughts.>>

_There are two others... but I do not require them.  The enthusiastic one, and the foolish one... they will do.  Quite well._

_The others would be useful... but I will not push them.  They will come, or they will not.  I have what I need... more would merely make things easier._

_If you are out there, listening to my mind... I will find the answers soon, if they are to be found here.  But it will take time..._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Alias has been silent throughout but listening intently to the wizard’s story and everybody’s response to his tail.  Throughout her travels on the island, she has heard many rumors and tails but nothing like this.  
She has always been interested in the history of this island and would very much enjoy finding anything out about this ancient culture that the wizard speaks of.  But what really caught her attention was the plant creature that attacked him.  She has never heard of such a thing.  Could it really be a plant creature thing or is that just what he called it because he simply did not know and could not explain what it was?
Deep in thought she whispers to herself_“What evil is lurking in this temple?  We cannot just walk away from this mystery.”_  Her thoughts are changed quickly though as Samahtar projects his words into her mind.  Somewhat angered by his intrusion into her mind, she scowls at him, her head cocked to the side.  Not knowing the power of this man, she is concerned about his intentions.  She barely knows any of these people, she thinks.  Once again her thoughts are interrupted by Finneas reaction and his comment about the jungle being his.

Looking back at Samahtar again, realizing that he may be listening to her thoughts.  If so, Samahtar should hear this _“Stay OUT of my mind!”_  Then she realizes that if Samahtar does that, he may not want to speak with her at all.  He has not given any reason for her to not trust him, but still she does not want him going where he has not been invited. As her mind races with these thoughts, she becomes very frustrated and stands up abruptly and speaks. 
_“We need to look into this for I fear what may happen if we do not.  This is not MY jungle,”_ she says with a displeased glare at Finneas.  “_But I have sworn to protect it and all those of good intent that travel through it.  I do not know what this riddle means yet, I am not concerned with any treasure that may be found.  I am worried about the evil lurking within the jungles though.  Hopefully we can do something about it.  But I fear that whatever is out there is going to be very dangerous.  We should not rush into this blindly!!_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Alias_
> *“Stay OUT of my mind!”*




<<A little more respect would be appreciated.>> Samahtar projects into her mind in a thoughtful tone.

_She is too wild, that one.  She must either be subdued at a proper time, or eliminated altogether.  She appears to be the most level-headed of them... that may come in handy for making the group stick together._



> *“We need to look into this for I fear what may happen if we do not.  This is not MY jungle, but I have sworn to protect it and all those of good intent that travel through it.  I do not know what this riddle means yet, I am not concerned with any treasure may be found.  I am worried about he evil lurking within the jungles though.  Hopefully we can do something about it.  But I fear that whatever is out there is going to be very dangerous.  We should not rush into this blindly!" *




_Yes, she is by far the best leader of them.  She will keep the others in order, but she must do so in accordance with my wishes..._

_However, she has the same problems Torryn does... care for others.  As the one I have chosen to lead, however, she must retain that... one of us, at least, must ensure the safety of the group._

<<Well said.>> Samahtar projects. <<You are very much correct, in that we must not rush into this blindly.  I fear, however, that the others are... less than cautious.  You alone seem to have some degree of respect for what faces those going.>>

_And as such, I will show you a degree of respect... this is a delicate matter, and must be handled slowly.  If I break her trust... all is lost, for my cause, in this venture._

<<I will respect your wish to avoid my intrusion into your mind... however, know that this is the only way I will communicate with you.  You know that my frail form cannot handle the stress of speech very well, nor can it handle much stress of any kind.>>

_That should do nicely..._

_...if only I could see the effect I was having upon these people.  If only I were not blind... no, blindness is the only thing that shows me the truth, the truth of how cruel others truly are.  Blindness is what led me to develop these powers, these gifts of the Slarecians... if not for my blindness, I would have never come down this path.  What others perceive as a curse is instead a gift.  And one day, I will show those who mocked me, who cursed me, my power... and they will cower before me... powerless..._

_But that is for the future.  Focus on the moment!  Only then will the future as I foresee will come to pass.  I must concentrate on the here and now, and not what will be._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Alias watches Samahtar as he projects his thoughts in her mind.  She watches as his facial expressions change when he is not 'speaking' to her.  He must not know that he is doing so.  Being somewhat of a loner herself, she has learned to read the body language and expressions of others.  Was that a sadistic grin that briefly appeared on his face?  He always seems so cool and calm but I know that he is plotting something.  

*  “Aaahhhh!!! I hate that you can read my thoughts,” * she ‘thinks’ back to Samahtar.  *  “I value the role that you fill in this party, though I am troubled by your reasons for traveling with us.  A man such as yourself rarely travels with a group such as this, unless he has something to gain.  You have an advantage over me but I am not weak as you may hope.  I will show you the respect you seek, until you prove you deserve otherwise. I will be keeping my eye on you though, but of course, you already know that. Don’t you!?!.”  *

Trying to get back to the matters with the wizard, she speaks aloud again.  _ “Jonathan, did you by any chance make some sort of map to these ruins so that we do not wander aimlessly through the jungles and how long is the journey to get there.  We need to be prepared before we venture forth into the unknown.” _


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Alias_
> * “Aaahhhh!!! I hate that you can read my thoughts, I value the role that you fill in this party, though I am troubled by your reasons for traveling with us.  A man such as yourself rarely travels with a group such as this, unless he has something to gain.  You have an advantage over me but I am not weak as you may hope.  I will show you the respect you seek, until you prove you deserve otherwise. I will be keeping my eye on you though, but of course, you already know that. Don’t you!?!.”*




_A keen mind.  Very good._

<<Hmm... you have a very keen mind.>> Samahtar projects, his mental voice bemused. <<Indeed, I have other reasons for taking this path.  And yes, there is something for me to gain... but my business is my own.  No harm will come to you of it, however, so do not let fear of me cloud your thoughts.>>

<<I have an advantage over you?  Do I?  Or is it yourself that gives the advantage to me?  I wonder if you have thought of that.  Be careful with your choice of words, in the future... you say little, but reveal much.>>

_Perhaps her mind is too keen..._

<<You are right to be suspicious of me and my motives.  But I will not betray you...>>

_...unless the opportunity presents itself._

_This one will require much watching.  She may be a powerful ally, but she could also become a dangerous enemy, if I am too foolish or too open with my intentions.  Little does she know that I will be watching her as closely as she is watching me..._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2003)

Torryn looks around happily as all the others agree to accompany the stranger into the forest.  He pulls out his book and dates the next entry, recording the Riddle before it fades from memory.  He will record a more thurough journal later, but for now he sets the book back into his backpack and asks, "I would like to ask a few questions, the book that you mentioned you were reading prior to being attacked by the plant-devil, do you still have it?  Does it shed any light on your research?" He will let Jonathan take a moment to answer all the questions put to him interested in the answers particularily to the questions posed by Alias.  

To Samahtar he notes, "_Alright I yield, my enthusiasm has gotten the better of me again.  I agree that we must take care out there and go prepared for what is ahead of us.  I am eager to solve this mystery though and will not wait forever for everyone to make their preparations.  The people on this island must be protected from the dangers that lurk out there._"

((OOC: If I remember correctly in the earlier posts for this game, Creamsteak mentioned that we are pre-integrated.  Meaning that we have been adventuring together for a year before the insident with Jonathan. I wrote my intro based on that and that is why I havent taken offence to Samahtar in my head.  In addition he is using his telepathic racial feature to speak and listen to us.  With that in mind I am assuming that if we want our thoughts heard by him then we have to project them to him, ie he can't read everything in our heads, just the stuff we want him to.))


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 17, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *((OOC: If I remember correctly in the earlier posts for this game, Creamsteak mentioned that we are pre-integrated.  Meaning that we have been adventuring together for a year before the insident with Jonathan. I wrote my intro based on that and that is why I havent taken offence to Samahtar in my head.  In addition he is using his telepathic racial feature to speak and listen to us.  With that in mind I am assuming that if we want our thoughts heard by him then we have to project them to him, ie he can't read everything in our heads, just the stuff we want him to.)) *




I was aware that I couldn't read her surface thoughts, however I thought it would be more appropriate to not tell her that I could only read what she projected, as it seemed to irritate her. 

However, you may be right on the pre-integration thing... if that's the case, then I've been posting all wrong.  Sorry about that...


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 17, 2003)

OOC: Of course we could have been bickering like this from the start.  Erekose13 thanks for the "insight" of the use of the telepathy and phsaonics (sp?), I am not familiar with it at all.  However, unless someone tells Alias this...she doesnt know either.  In that case, would "characters" in the group really know that he cannot read all of our thoughts.  You as Erekose13 know this, but does Torryn?  So since we have started like this, I am going to assume that she doesnt really know that yet, and play it as such.  Unless of course creamsteak wants to change this.  The fact that no one has told her could be possible because her nature of being more comfortable by herself or in the company of wild creatures.  
It seems to add a little spice to things already.  Creamsteak, let me know your thoughts on this and I will roleplay with whatever knowledge Alias is given.


----------



## Breezly (Jul 17, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *((OOC: If I remember correctly in the earlier posts for this game, Creamsteak mentioned that we are pre-integrated.  Meaning that we have been adventuring together for a year before the insident with Jonathan. I wrote my intro based on that and that is why I havent taken offence to Samahtar in my head.  In addition he is using his telepathic racial feature to speak and listen to us.  With that in mind I am assuming that if we want our thoughts heard by him then we have to project them to him, ie he can't read everything in our heads, just the stuff we want him to.)) *




OOC:  Ah.  I must have missed that part or at least not registered what it meant.  I shall adjust my comments moving forward using this knowledge.  Consider anything that Finneas has said to this point that may have seemed odd to too much ale.  

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jul 17, 2003)

I've tweaked Nog's background and added some new bits. Also changed the reaction to Samahtar's telepathic message to fit the pre-integrated party idea.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 20, 2003)

Keeping a log is ok to me.

I have 50 gp left and it can be freely used to id the items. The ring doesn't interest Nog, so the rogue or whoever we decide can keep it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2003)

Activity test...

How many of you are still active? I'm done with Gencon, status check time...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2003)

Im still around.  So how was the con?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 27, 2003)

*Checks in*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2003)

Alright, so far so good...

Gencon was awe-inspiring. Absolutely amazing... and intimidating at times...


----------



## Breezly (Jul 28, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Activity test...
> 
> How many of you are still active? I'm done with Gencon, status check time... *




I am ready and waiting.  One of these days I will get to GenCon.  One of these days. *sigh*

Breezly


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm still here... sorry I didn't respond earlier, didn't have much time to get on... but I'm still here, and still interested...


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 29, 2003)

Still here


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 30, 2003)

Still here & will get my info posted tommorrow


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2003)

Alright, I'll get things going this weekend. No time tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

Just bumping for fun. We might have taken a while to get started, but we ARE going to have fun with this game...

And, I'm curious, how many of you are ready to use the SRD and 3.5 already? http://www.wizards.com/d20 has been updated (except the all in one download). If your all ready to convert, we can go ahead with that. Meanwhile I'm going to press forwards with the game.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 31, 2003)

I have all three 3.5 books so converting wouldn't be a problem. With all the changes they made to monks, I'd very much like to start the game with the revised rules.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

I've got a 3.5 PH, but that doesn't mean much without the 3.5 PsiHB handy...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

Do you think your capable of running your character under 3.5 till we get the Psi-Handbook? I figure you can change skills, feats, and anything else that is already known... and simply wait on the majority of your powers.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 1, 2003)

I do not have anything for 3.5 and do not plan to get it anytime soon.  If this is a problem then I will back out.  Otherwise I will do the best I can without the new changes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, do you think you would be comfortable with using the SRD? It has been updated, and for characters all you need to do is examine the 3.5 character classes that you have taken and then maybe glance over feats and skills you have to see if they changed any. Spells would be the biggest nuisance to lack a book for.

How do you feel? I'm pretty tolerant.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 2, 2003)

I am okay with using the SRD.  I will look it over and see if there are any changes I need to make.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Do you think your capable of running your character under 3.5 till we get the Psi-Handbook? I figure you can change skills, feats, and anything else that is already known... and simply wait on the majority of your powers. *




Sure, I can do that... I've got all the 3.5 books now, so that's no problem.


----------



## Breezly (Aug 4, 2003)

> _And, I'm curious, how many of you are ready to use the SRD and 3.5 already? [/B]_



_

I have all the books and I am ready to convert.  I will have to make some changes to my character, obviously, so I will start on that. 

Sorry to be offline for a bit, I just finished moving and I am back online.

Breezly_


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Ill convert using the srd as soon as I can.  Shouldnt be too hard, I based the character on the pre-3.5 info that was floating around on these boards.  Other than maybe a bit of money recalculation I dont think I will have much to change.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm headed off to school in about 10 days... I'm going to note another delay, sadly.

If it's frustrating anyone, just email me. I really want to get this game off the ground, but circumstances keep me from finishing my preparations and I don't want to start off and then immediately abandon the game for two weeks.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 8, 2003)

My character is updated to 3.5 rules.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 14, 2003)

updated to 3.5, had missed 7 skill points, +1 bardic knowledge, changed potion of alter self to potion of blur (couldnt find it on a list of potions in the srd).


----------

